# What Snake?



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

Upload seems to not work.
Will try later
bg


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm guessing your trying to ID a type of snake you have seen.
With no location in your profile it's anyone's guess what it is.
Try a simple Google search with Snake ID and your state as the key words.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

The one above.
Something hinky about posting the pic, so it may show up 30 times.
Sorry..
bg


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

A better view of the head, some indication of size and your location would all help.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm in TN.
Snake is maybe 12". Was in my house. I think it died of boredom.

I'll try get a better pic but gollee pete it took numerous tries to get DIY to upload.
bg


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Everyone knows to look for a rattle button on the tail, So I figure that you checked for a Rattlesnake, the Eastern Diamondback is smaller than the Western, So maybe.

Also the BULL snake very much resembles the Rattlesnake, but is non-poisonous, and no rattle. 

You have the best kind though DEAD. 

So take the carcass to your County AG extension office, they have herpetologist on staff to tell you more than you want to know. 



ED


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep, that's a snake!

I don't know a whole lot about snakes, but something about those markings says venomous ambush predator. Is the head arrowhead shaped, or more rounded/blunted?

12"? Juvenile? I wonder if it has siblings? Hm, interesting stuff. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

No expert, but look up the Crotalus Horridus (what a name!) Looks a lot like a shriveled timber rattlesnake. Does it have a rattle?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like a rat snake, gets darker as it gets older. Better picture of the head would help looking down at it. As long as it’s not a wide head, doesn’t look like it is. The shape of the body is what I’m going by. Also called a chicken snake, at least here they are


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

yardmullet said:


> I'm in TN.
> Snake is maybe 12". Was in my house. I think it died of boredom.
> 
> I'll try get a better pic but gollee pete it took numerous tries to get DIY to upload.
> bg


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Gray Rat Snake - very common in Florida

http://www.jacksonvillezoo.org/listingDetails.aspx?listingID=7067&pageID=15581

.

.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for replies.
Cant get another pic. It was on my jeep fender but is no longer there. (Snake not jeep)
I'll look in my crawl space for momma-n-dem.
bg


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@yardmullet, you had an interesting picture, but it was incomplete. Next time, if you can, get a picture of the head and the tail.

Looks like that snake was a long-dead dried up specimen. Doesn't look like a pit viper, since the head looks too narrow.

Keep the wildlife pictures coming! Us city folk need reminders of the wild world sometimes!

P.S., also, maybe put your location in your signature? That will make it easy to give advice about most things. Click on your user name, then click on the little yellow pencil thingy and fill information. State is fine.

We know you're in TN in this thread, but we might not remember in the next one unless you tell us.

Sorry, umph getting off my soapbox.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> @yardmullet, you had an interesting picture, but it was incomplete. Next time, if you can, get a picture of the head and the tail.
> 
> Looks like that snake was a long-dead dried up specimen. Doesn't look like a pit viper, since the head looks too narrow.
> 
> ...


Dave, in case no one told you. . . you have snakes in that wild yard of yours. You may not see them, but they see you!:devil3:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Dave, in case no one told you. . . you have snakes in that wild yard of yours. You may not see them, but they see you!:devil3:


Oh yeah, they're here! Saw a garter snake the other day. And, we've got lizards up [expletive]. 

But for sheer snake profusion, Kentucky and Ohio leave California in the dust, at least the "civilized" part I live in. 

Maybe start a reptile thread? "Reptiles where you are"? It'll likely draw a few catty responses too, but all in good fun. :devil3::vs_cool:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Lost Pet Snake*

.

.
*I'm still looking for my "Little Ruby"*

.

.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

You have forgotten the best use of a snake, any kind of snake. Chasing the little girls in the neighborhood!


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

yardmullet said:


> View attachment 558415


Probably some sort of rat snake. Definitely not venomous


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

fireguy said:


> You have forgotten the best use of a snake, any kind of snake. Chasing the little girls in the neighborhood!


And, others too!


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

No snakes where I am. And I'm good with that.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Not a crotalid (pit viper)! Not with that head; even if it has been dead six months. Nor does the coloring look like a rat snake. Assuming it has been dead several months (and therefore its colors fading), my best guess is a corn snake.

And don't get upset about it. If it were not for snakes, and maybe rat snakes in particular, we would be over run with rats and mice. Mother Nature gave them to the world for balance, and things are unbalanced enough with out messing with snakes.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Mystriss said:


> No snakes where I am. And I'm good with that.


You've never heard of the " SNOW SNAKE"? 


ED


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> You've never heard of the " SNOW SNAKE"?
> 
> 
> ED


Oh yes, the ol' snow snake. I hear they like to hide in snow balls, so look out!


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> You've never heard of the " SNOW SNAKE"?
> 
> 
> ED


FAKE NEWS :vs_laugh:


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

GrayHair said:


> Not a crotalid (pit viper)! Not with that head; even if it has been dead six months. Nor does the coloring look like a rat snake. Assuming it has been dead several months (and therefore its colors fading), my best guess is a corn snake.
> 
> And don't get upset about it. If it were not for snakes, and maybe rat snakes in particular, we would be over run with rats and mice. Mother Nature gave them to the world for balance, and things are unbalanced enough with out messing with snakes.


It certainly does look like a juvenile of a species of rat snake & Corn snakes are a species of rat snake, although I don't necessarily think it's a Corn snake. Location would help a lot.


----------



## MichaelMinix (Aug 27, 2019)

There are more than 3,000 species of snakes in the world and there is at least one type of snake on every continent except Antarctica. While the snake has a bad rap as a pest, snakes can often be quite helpful and even a fun pet.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> fun pet


Nyet. Helpful sure. Beneficial, sure. Pet, pffft.

We have our resident rat snake that keeps watch over things in the front yard and garden. Not a "pet" by any means.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> Nyet. Helpful sure. Beneficial, sure. Pet, pffft.
> 
> We have our resident rat snake that keeps watch over things in the front yard and garden. Not a "pet" by any means.


Is that little green spots on the snake, if so it is a King Snake, sure looks like it to me. A King Snake won't strike at you a rat snake will.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a rat snake, as he will strike. Ask Tink. Our king snakes are more brownish in color. This guy is slick black.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> It's a rat snake, as he will strike. Ask Tink. Our king snakes are more brownish in color. This guy is slick black.


Yep, if it strikes, and jet black it is a rat snake. 

That is weird that your King Snakes are brownish, up this way they are black with some little green specks.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's what our king snake looks like. A little blacker than brown, but the illusion is browner. Definitely not red and white like other regions.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Another dead giveaway Chandler has a rat snake is he’s climbing. I have seen them as high as 30’ up a tree. And he will bite you In a heartbeat. Sometimes they will rattle their tale like a rattlesnake.
It doesn’t have the same sound but you can literally feel the vibration if you get too close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> Here's what our king snake looks like. A little blacker than brown, but the illusion is browner. Definitely not red and white like other regions.


That is the same as our King Snake. I will pick them up and have.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, they do love to climb. Here's one on my "weather indicator" at our cabin. Climbed down off the roof.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> snakes are dangerous and injures to health.


 @alsousacker, Oh hog crap !! I have noticed you have posted 22 times in one hour on pest control, so I assume you are a London professional drumming up business.

There are very few snakes that pose problems to humans or domestic animals. Making a statement like you did is erroneous. Snakes are very beneficial to the ecosystem and help with rodent control. Do your research before you post dumb stuff, please.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

aldousacker said:


> Hello yardmullet!
> You should upload some pic's of this snake to ensure what kind of snake it is?
> i think you should contact anyone professional because snakes are dangerous and injures to health.


By the way, what part of Canada is London in?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

London is in southern Ontario about half way between Buffalo and Detroit.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Mystriss said:


> FAKE NEWS :vs_laugh:


Snow snakes are real. And they do not live in snow balls. They live on ski slopes and often tend to nest in moguls. 

They respond to very rhythmic sequences, and strike out when least expected. For example when a skier or boarder is in the groove and really jamming down the slope hitting the moguls in perfect sequence. One in tune with the sun, ski, snow and bumps when all of a sudden you see them do a massive blow-out for no apparent reason. That is a snow snakes work. 

The little ones tend to cluster on the more shallow slopes. I think it is because they get a bit more sun. Perhaps that's why a beginner who is just starting to get it and is taking more and smoother runs, will do a face plant. When they are asked what happened, they usually say their ski just stopped. Yes, Snow Snake at work. The little ones join together and grab onto a ski and when they stop it, they burrow back into the snow. 

Racers experience it a lot. That is why they tend to put color on the snow. It helps to spot snow snake activity. But those sneaky bastards still get through. 

And yes, I have experienced them myself. About mid-season when I have all the kinks worked out of body and things are just getting right in my ski's, boot's, pole's. My knee's are feeling strong. My helmet is just right, so are my goggles and it is mid-week, blue bird day.

I am in the back bowls of Vail, on my way to Blue Sky Basin. They groomed The Slot last night so the Black Diamond run is steep but no moguls to make me knee's hurt. I kick off and it was PERFECT!! I was in tune with the world, i thanked GOD for allowing me to be here to enjoy this moment in time. 

The run was going so well, I was picking up speed, but I was in control. My wife and friends said it was the best run of mine they had seen until... I caught an edge and wiped out. 

I knew it was a snow snake, a big one. I even saw it. Bigger than my arm and I swear it was grinning at me. 

One time long ago, I caught a mid-size one by the tail. As it was trying to get away I whipped it over my head and I heard a crack and the snake went limp. I checked and it was dead, no light in it's eyes, no movement in it's eyes. The snake was stuffed into one of my large pockets off my ski pants and I hurried down the slope so I could show my brothers. 

I could almost feel the other snow snakes coming after me. I kept my turns to a minimum and made it to the bottom mostly without incident. The snakes came close to getting me a couple of times. I went into the chalet to show it to my brothers but when I reached into my pocket to pull out the snake, all I found was some wet slush. I wonder if the snow snakes were really made out of snow. 

hmmmm


----------



## ChantryOntario (Apr 22, 2013)

King or Rat snake, no difference in that they are your best friends when it comes to rats, mice, moles, and voles. Just leave them alone, no sudden movements, respectful distance, and they will keep your (and their) home vermin free . I suspect they might be helpful against termites and carpenter ants in their younger sizes, but can't attest to that personally.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

*Re: Lost Pet Snake*



Johnny_inFL said:


> .
> 
> .
> *I'm still looking for my "Little Ruby"*
> ...


If that ain't love, what is? :vs_cool:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ktownskier said:


> Snow snakes are real. And they do not live in snow balls. They live on ski slopes and often tend to nest in moguls.
> 
> They respond to very rhythmic sequences, and strike out when least expected. For example when a skier or boarder is in the groove and really jamming down the slope hitting the moguls in perfect sequence. One in tune with the sun, ski, snow and bumps when all of a sudden you see them do a massive blow-out for no apparent reason. That is a snow snakes work.
> 
> ...



Yes.....Them snow snakes like to nest between those breasts of snow we call moguls......sorta like us guys.


----------

